# Modular art panel installation



## ddxconstruction (May 30, 2012)

Anyone that has installed the 32x32 modular art panels...... What would be a good price charge for install... My company has to install 36 of them. Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pricing/how much not allowed here.

Labor + Material + Overhead + Profit + PITA= Cost:thumbsup:


----------



## ddxconstruction (May 30, 2012)

Already doing a full kitchen remodel for this lady she just threw this on us today and asked if we would do it just trying to get a general price to slab this things on the wall.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What are the panels made of?
How much do they weigh?
Access to install location(s)?
Manufacturers recommended method of fastening?
What are you fastening to?

Just think of hanging 32 big pictures....:whistling


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

They are gypsum griz, and depending on the style they could take a lot longer than the dune tiles I have dealt with. 

I would do it time and material especially since you haven't done them before. 

http://www.modulararts.com/panels/designs.html


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

There's been other threads about these panels. There extremely time consuming and fairly difficult to hang. They have to be hung perfectly, then mudded perfectly with small knives to make it look right. I have been on 2 Jobs where they did this and it took one very skilled finisher the better part of 2 days to make it nice. Then he had to come and sand it.


----------



## ddxconstruction (May 30, 2012)

Cool all good were actually doing the dune tile also so and like I said 36 tiles 22x8 wall so sounds like it gunna be a project I was thinking bout charging 1 man hr per tile so I think I can make some profit off that 👍


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm betting that is to cheap.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

chris klee said:


> *There's been other threads about these panels*. There extremely time consuming and fairly difficult to hang. They have to be hung perfectly, then mudded perfectly with small knives to make it look right. I have been on 2 Jobs where they did this and it took one very skilled finisher the better part of 2 days to make it nice. Then he had to come and sand it.


Here's one of those threads. Chris Wright did a really nice job on them.:thumbup:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/modular-arts-panels-update-55243/


----------



## ddxconstruction (May 30, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

We have had 2 jobs installing Modular arts panels and I just bid on a 3rd job today! - The first one was 80 panels (Dune pattern) and we are currently working on a small 8 panel installation (Swim pattern)- I can tell you that 1 man hour per panel is not enough. I learned my lesson from the first 80 panels that we did and now figure on a 2 hours per panel total for install and finishing. The finishing is where the extra time especially comes into play- IT IS NOT EASY! What you think is done perfectly is sometimes revealed as flawed as soon as the lighting is applied from a different direction- I highly suggest you try to get the final lighting installed before you prime, if possible- After priming you can add filler, but you can not remove what is under the paint very easily! 
Here are a few pictures of the current job-still waiting on the painter to prime it.


----------



## ddxconstruction (May 30, 2012)

Ok cool man thank I appriciate the comments and ur work looks great I'll post pics when finished


----------



## Johnpietracupa (Aug 31, 2010)

*Modular Arts Lighting project*

Hey Guys 

I just love these modular arts panels. 

We have worked closely with a few contractors who have all installed this product and I have also heard how tough the install is. 
I have attached a few pictures of a project that we did a while ago. We installed a custom Nu World LED lighting system for the project to accentuate the "cups" as we call them. 

I thought it turned out quite nice. 

Cheers


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That's cool! It looks like a honey comb. :thumbup:


----------



## Johnpietracupa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes it does. We love the look. it also looks pretty cool when lit with Color Changing RGB LED Strips.


----------



## wi rookie (Mar 18, 2015)

I know this is an older thread but was looking for some help. im putting the dune tiles up and was wondering a couple things

1 when I wiped up the caulk it smeared and it is on the surface of the tiles not a lot but enough. Tech support said this won't be a problem. But I wasn't having much luck today with it. 

2 how many screws are you putting in on the cut edge to a wall

3 tom I will be filling the joints. Theres only 15 tiles. 16x16. You can get that filled and sanded in on day right? 

Thanks in advance and thanks for your help cricket :thumbsup:


----------

